
Good places to follow startup industry news? Funding rounds, aquisitions - thematija
Hello,
I&#x27;m wondering what are your favourite newsletters, blogs, websites, etc. for following funding rounds, acquisitions, VCs, accelerators, etc?
Right now I check Techcrunch here and there, plus HN.
What else is good? Ideally something thats a short and sweet summary (i.e. doesn&#x27;t take a long time so I can&#x27;t procrastinate over it).
======
harveyp
In case you are interested in Boston and NYC startup funding, I'm running
weekly newsletter covering East Coast startup scene.

[https://eastvc.news/](https://eastvc.news/)

Good ones are: StrictlyVC, Pitchbook, Venturebeat

